
Death to JSON - tsaizhenling
https://medium.com/@tsaizhenling/death-to-json-b035e604e80a#.fc7pfwl6a
======
dudul
"You then generate the class definitions in your preferred language"

What if there is no compiler for your "preferred language"?

Quid of the convenience of having a "human readable" serialization?

At the end of the day, what the author is advocating for is a way to get rid
of some boilerplate to validate data input. Something that most JSON libraries
already provide.

The only reason to use a binary format over text format is if it helps reduce
the size of the stream in an environment where it matters.

------
dectroo
use google protocolbuffer instead.

